
How to find savedata exploits - glax
https://gist.github.com/TheOfficialFloW/81466e70d7ea57facb5897568dd28f12
======
glax
Backstory:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/vitahacks/comments/8wixpd/hunting_s...](https://old.reddit.com/r/vitahacks/comments/8wixpd/hunting_savedata_exploits_like_in_the_old_psp_days/)

